# Bullies in the UKC?



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

I just wanted to know what ppl thought about some of the bullies showing in the UKC? I have seen some pretty clean and not over done dogs and jus wanted to c if anyone here has tried to compete in the UKC as well. I am thinking about taking Luciano to one UKC show and seeing how he competes. Here is his pic. He is in the classic class. I believe we also Champed him out this past Sat. in MD we are waiting to hear back on that. (ps none of these are stacked photos)


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

From my experience UKC has had some issue with "bullies" per se, excluding the the overdone ones. As long as it is conformationally correct ( and there has been a lot of discussion over what that means)...then ok. They did change the rules to reflect this a bit ago. Do a search on here and you will find the thread.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Vic, I don't think Luciano would do well at a UKC show. He has the substance that gives him that "definitely a bully" look. You can always try, but that is just my opinion. Congrats on your Maryland wins BTW! That's what's up!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree with Lauren I see the BULLY in him which based on the UKC revisions I think he would not fit the standards as you can clearly see the bullier trait's in your boy. I do agree in there is no harm in trying. The worst thing that could happen is your dog wouldn't place and from there you would know for sure in which direction you would want to go with your boy from a show standpoint.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> I agree with Lauren I see the BULLY in him which based on the UKC revisions I think he would not fit the standards as you can clearly see the bullier trait's in your boy. I do agree in there is no harm in trying. The worst thing that could happen is your dog wouldn't place and from there you would know for sure in which direction you would want to go with your boy from a show standpoint.


----------

